# Boss or snowdogg



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Well after several years being a member and enjoying every minute of it I now come to you with a question of my own. This is my first post so I apologize if it's not in the right place. I have been plowing snow for over 20 years. My last plow was a boss 8'2 poly V. Had the plow for 10 years of commercial use and besides maintenance my only problem was a bad smart hitch switch. I sold the plow and took a year off because I was relocating. I am getting back into plowing this coming winter so that mans a new plow. Of course my first choice is a boss, but after calling all the local dealers the best price I got for an 8'2 poly dxt with snow deflector was 7300.00 installed. None of the local dealers are open 24hrs during the storm. I then called the guy I buy all my truck accessories from. He has been selling snowdogg plows for 3 years now. He is a distributor and is open 24 hrs during the storm. He claims he has only had a few minor problems and nothing that left a plow inoperable. He sells roughly 25 a year so that sounded promising. He then tells me the price for the 8'6 VXF. 4849.00 installed. I was blown away by the price difference. So after all that it brings me to the reason for my post. What is everyone's experience with the snowdogg ? I know first hand boss is a great plow but is it worth almost 2500 more than the snowdogg. Between the dealer support and the price I am leaning towards the snowdogg but it's hard to walk away from a brand that has been so good to me in the past. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully basher will chime in. But if the snowdogg dealer is ,24/7 That sounds good to me. 
What I could suggest is to kick the tires so to speak look at both and feel them out for now


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a die hard Fisher guy, but my buddy has a Snow Dogg and that thing has held up as well as my Fisher and still looks great! I say go with the Dogg, besides that possitive pressure crap on the boss sometimes sucks when you need that plow to float. I hope your choice is one you can make a ton of cash with!!:redbounce Have a great year, looks like it may be a white one!


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Snowdogg*

I am fighting that same issue as well bigkid. I am a died hard western plow guy that all I have had. My buddy is a snowdogg dealer and he said they are great plows and a lot cheaper then the others. No major issues with them he said.
Im still afraid of the unknown LOL


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I have always been one to look at dealer support first and then price. I purchased my last boss plow from a dealer that was 30 minutes away and was open 24 hrs during the storm. The boss was more than the other brands at the time but not by much so I purchased based on dealer support and never had any regrets. I know I would have great dealer support if I go with the snowdogg but I was spoiled by the boss quality and I don't want to take a major step backwards in terms of plow quality. I guess what I am trying to say is with the boss I had the best of both worlds, dealer support and a quality plow and I would like to keep it that way with this purchase as well. I just don't know enough about the snowdogg quality so that's why I am here. To hear that a snowdogg is holding up just as good as a fisher is the kind of feedback I am looking for. Please keep the feedback coming. I promise to reward all that help with plenty of pictures once the new toy, I mean plow is installed.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're not taking a step back going to snow dogg. My next one will most likely be their vxf

Boss is ancient anyway. Lol


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

*snowdogg*

I was looking at a vxf or xp


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a Fisher guy as well and that being said I would go with Boss. Your last one held up for 10 years so why switch now? Dealer support is great but remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

*snowdogg*

I hate to say it but no one has anything bad to say about snowdogg.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

BigKid,

My advice is probably going to leave you even more undecided, but let me tell you my experience so you get where I am coming from. I started offering snow & ice management services back in 2006. At that time, I was an auto mechanic and went to a customer from the shop that I worked at that owned one of the 3 local upfitters in town since I already had a rapport with him. He sold Meyer. I ended up with a CP-8 (8' poly straight blade). I used it commercially with almost no problems up until 2012 when I bought a new much bigger truck, and therefore needed a new, bigger plow. In the six years since I had started plowing, BOSS really gained a huge following in my area, and so it seemed like everywhere you looked, you saw a red plow on most all contractor trucks in town.

So I went to the local upfitter in town that sold BOSS and priced a plow through them as well. I might add that the BOSS dealer was the upfitter that built my new truck, (the Meyer dealer didn't do Swaploader hooklifts), so I now had a rapport with both dealers. I ended up sticking with Meyer because of the great success I had with my first plow. Needless to say, I had nothing but problems with my new Meyer 9' Lot Pro with adj wings. So after one year with it, I opted to unload it and last year, I got a Meyer 10.5' SV-2. Again, nothing but problems last year and now I hate Meyer and regret ever going with them. Incidentally, the Meyer was more expensive than the BOSS, but I opted to stay with what I knew. I'm now looking at switching out of my Meyer and over to BOSS.

My point is this, since you said you relocated, I would suggest that you look at what everyone else in town is running. If the majority of them is running a certain brand, there must be a reason. Even if it is a brand sold by a dealer that isn't 24-7, maybe they are all having good enough luck with them in that region that they don't need 24-7 attention. Go with what your gut tells you, I was really leaning towards the BOSS when I shopped 2 years ago, but talked myself back into the Meyer and now beat my head against the wall every storm when I drag the SV-2 out to mount up.

HOPE THIS HELPED.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree that boss makes a great plow. What I am going over in my head time and time again is are they 2500 dollars better especially when you combine that with the fact that the snowdogg has the better dealer support in my area. As someone else already said, I can't find anyone that has anything bad to say about the snowdogg. Decisions Decisions


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Snowdogg*

I keep thinking stick with what you know and what makes you money and don't look back. Im staying with western they never let me down why would I let them down by going somewhere else.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Derekslawncare- now I am even more confused.... Just kidding. I get what you are saying about going with your gut. My gut is saying give the snowdogg a try but as another poster already said, the dreaded unknown is making me pause and collect more feedback from past and present snowdogg owners.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry, I really WASN'T trying to be difficult. Just reiterating the old saying, "Go with your first instinct, it is usually correct."


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Having owned a snow Dogg vx 8.5 first then a snoway, and now a boss I have some input. Snowdogg when it worked was a decent plow. Key word was when it worked. They had some lift ram issues that wasn't resolved until they figured out that was the issue. They redesigned the valve body due to it but people still had issues. Ended up being the packing material in the lift ram. 

I was one that got the whole hydro and tower replaced which was something that occurred trying to resolve the issues. I needed one more new lift ram due to the same issue. Don't know if they still have issues with that.

After that it was the original plugs that started to blow out in the valve body. Pain in the butt.

The harness plugs are stiff and had issues of pins coming out of the plug. Wiring compared to other brands seemed cheap.

I didn't have issues with headlights but others had.

Mounting system works but the boss set up is way easier and no jack. 

Boss doesn't have the hydro issues as its a proven set up. Wiring and controllers seem to hold up better with the boss. The current boss headlights are nice.

Company support/warranty snowdogg was above and beyond. Did great backing there product. Boss I don't know as I haven't had issues.

Dealer support is an important part of what to buy. But if you stock some hoses, fluid, and a solinoid you shouldn't need over night support. But it's nice to have.

Resale on the snowdogg was hard to do. Not many people looking for them, but a younger guy bought it. 

The snoway megaway v plow was junk for the most part. Down pressure was nice but burnt out cutting edges quick. Hard to sell also.

Decided to go all boss last year. Bought 2 used boss 8.2 v, one 8.2 v off a dealer lot truck, and a dXT in stainless last year. Couple springs and a hose was my main issues. All stocked parts in the truck.

The nice thing with boss they are interchangeable with ease. Also if a plow does go down you can find a used one really quick to mount to with a couple grand.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of issues to have with the same plow. If I had that many issues I would be wishing I would have stayed with boss. I know all plows have their issues but that is way to many. I would assume everyone doesn't have that many problems or buyers would be in trouble


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're making any real money plowing I don't see the need to fuss over a $2500 price difference for a better product that should last 10 yrs at least. Not to mention the success you've had with your first Boss plow. I never really understood the dealer open 24/7 deal because I have always made sure I had a backup vehicle or two to jump in if anything happen to my primary plow vehicles. Most breakdowns with plows can be fixed with spare parts you keep on hand or buy the emergency kits that are sold for each brand. Heck with the internet you can diagnose a problem in no time, this site is great for that. 

I've had a Boss V for 16 years and it's broke down twice...once for return spring on the wing (fixed at my shop with a spare in 15 min ) and once for a new plow side plug in (fixed next day at dealer in 1 hr ). That plug lasted 10 years but went bad from a few guys pulling it off by the wires instead of the hard rubber shell.

So my vote is for Boss, but it's a biased vote.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

bigkid;1823774 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of issues to have with the same plow. If I had that many issues I would be wishing I would have stayed with boss. I know all plows have their issues but that is way to many. I would assume everyone doesn't have that many problems or buyers would be in trouble


Buyers as a whole is a huge company. Since they started the plow side 6 or 7 years ago I'm sure there sales are growing get but the growth would of been much greater if they didn't have the issues in the beginning. They have the money to push it in the market.

Do a search for "snowdogg vx issues" that will isolate it just to the v plow issue and not the salt Dogg controller issues. There are many like mine that had the similar issues. It wasn't a isolated plow. The lift ram was across the whole line. Wiring is the same also.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Many hours on mine and not a single problem. There were problems when they first came out but have since been resolved. That whole "you get what you pay for" argument that someone posted above is B.S. Since Snowdogg is the new kid on the block they are simply selling them for a little less to break into a larger market share. Their quality is the same as or better than the other manufacturers. Look at the gauge of steel used compared to others, the size of the lift ram, etc... 

I think dealer support is number one. Add that to the fact that it's a 2,500 dollar price difference would make it a no brainer for me.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that has replied so far. I just wanted to touch on a few things I saw mentioned in the replies. I know snowdogg plows had some issues in the beginning. I called buyers a few weeks ago and talked to one of their engineers. He never tried to hide anything and told me about the issues they had in the beginning and what they did to fix those problems. I know they made changes to wiring harness, lift ram packing and headlight plastic housing. Based on feedback from local installer as well as members on this forum I feel confident the initial design issues have been resolved. As far as dealer support I think it is very important, especially when your a single man operation such as myself. I don't have a big heated garage to make repairs during a snowstorm and I only have 1 truck so no backup their either. I always make sure I have a newer truck and plow for these exact reasons. Warranty on truck and plow as well as dealer support for both. With all that being said I will never disagree that boss makes a great plow. If dealer support was equal and price was close I would go with the boss no questions asked. In this case dealer support and price are both on the side of the snowdogg. I just have a hard time parting ways with a plow brand that has never let me down. As you can see I am still very undecided but I hope that changes in the coming days


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Take the price difference out. What would you buy?


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I always try to look at dealer support as the number 1 priority when purchasing a new plow. Some may say I am putting to much emphasis on dealer support but I think it's a very important thing. I may never need it but if I do need it and it's not there I am screwed. So with that being said I would still lean towards the snowdogg unless someone could prove to me that they are junk and not worth the money at any price.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like you have your answer.  I have a good dealer very close that sells both, but I chose to have a back up truck and plow. Things go south and I just get in the other one.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

bigkid;1823899 said:


> I always try to look at dealer support as the number 1 priority when purchasing a new plow. Some may say I am putting to much emphasis on dealer support but I think it's a very important thing. I may never need it but if I do need it and it's not there I am screwed. So with that being said I would still lean towards the snowdogg unless someone could prove to me that they are junk and not worth the money at any price.


Which dealer has the more complete parts inventory is a better question. Can be open 24/7 part without the parts inventory where does that get you? Asking that question on hoses, solinoid s, controllers and harnesses is a good question. Newer the dealer or product line less inventory is on hand.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

The question about parts inventory is a great point. I would have to call or visit the local boss dealers to give an honest answer. The snowdogg dealer is actually a distributor and his parts inventory is pretty extensive.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Fisher XV-2.
http://www.haminc.com/


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Who's the Snowdogg dealer?

We sold them one season.

If you buy one, buy a floor jack to go with it. Nuf said.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

The snowdogg dealer is Little Stream vehicle accessories in New Holland Pa. I thought the snowdogg came with a jack ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bigkid;1824019 said:


> I thought the snowdogg came with a jack ?


It does.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

So i assume the jack doesn't do what it's supposed to do. I know hooking and unhooking a boss is as easy as it gets. I did call ESI and I could go to them and get a boss poly DXT with snow deflector installed for about 1000 less than any local dealer. I also found a dealer 45 minutes away that said they would service it no matter where I buy it and they are open 24 hrs during the storm. So now we are at 6200 for the boss or 4849 for the snowdogg.


----------



## NJSnowMgt (Aug 25, 2014)

All buyers stuff is afforded china parts throughout... Boss, not so much, or as much. yes its worth the difference.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I was really surprised when I got the price from ESI. No one locally can come close to their price. Now it is a 2.5 hr drive to get there but i think it's worth it to save 1100 dollars if I decide to go with the boss. I still want to go look at the snowdogg in person but I will have to wait until he gets his first shipment in. Between now and then I am sure I will go back and forth many times on which plow to get.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

SEE you know you want a BOSS. And for that difference just buy it, you know you will not be disappointed.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bigkid;1824068 said:


> I also found a dealer 45 minutes away that said they would service it no matter where I buy it and they are open 24 hrs during the storm.


Wasn't us was it? Becuase we're 45 minutes away from Gap and meet your criteria. Say Hi to JIm Corbett while you're there.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Use the link I posted, and call about a Fisher xv2. Just to see. They are 19 miles from Gap.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

bigkid;1824091 said:


> I was really surprised when I got the price from ESI. No one locally can come close to their price. Now it is a 2.5 hr drive to get there but i think it's worth it to save 1100 dollars if I decide to go with the boss. I still want to go look at the snowdogg in person but I will have to wait until he gets his first shipment in. Between now and then I am sure I will go back and forth many times on which plow to get.


Cheaper to have it dropped shipped from him usually


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I will call and get pricing for the fisher tomorrow. I have never owned a fisher so I have no idea what their quality or pricing is like compared to the others. I looked on their site and it looks like a very well built plow. Can't hurt to check them out


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Well the fisher is out. Called today and got a price of 6800 installed if done by the end of the month. 7100 after that. If I am going to spend that kind of money I am going with the boss. In fact with the pricing I got from ESI the boss would be cheaper.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1824111 said:


> Use the link I posted, and call about a Fisher xv2. Just to see. They are 19 miles from Gap.


I did give them a call and they said they couldn't sell to me, they only sell to dealers so I would have to find a local dealer to buy from. The local dealer I called is the one that gave me the price I posted above


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got a snowdogg at the end of march. Really impressed with the quality. This thing is heavy duty. I got the v85 with dual acting cylinders, no springs to bring the plow back. Trip edge design is something I have to see if I`m going to like or not. Priced other plows and am glad I chose the dogg.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys, new here. Ive been wanting to get into snow removal for a few years now. I have an 03 Dakota QC 4x4 w the 5.9 V8. The only reason I haven't done it yet is I really wanted to get a bigger truck first, but have finally decided that I should just start small with the truck I already have and see if I can get the work to make it profitable before investing in a bigger truck and more expensive plow. I was considering the sno-way, but now I'm kind of looking at the Snow Dogg. My thinking is that if it works out, I'll prob end up getting a bigger truck and new plow in the next couple yrs anyway, so I'm not really looking for a plow to last 10 yrs anyway. If the snow dogg is decent enough quality to last a few seasons, I'm thinking that is my best choice for right now. It's a little cheaper, and a little lighter than some of the other options, which I know usually heavier cleans better, but I'm concerned about the weight on the front end of the Dakota.

Any opinions on this is appreciated.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Plow*

Hey Gibby515, I just sent you a PM


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Keep in mind the plows you are comparing are not exactly apples to apples. The dxt is brand new and has dual trip. Compare the vxt to the dog the price will be much closer. I can't say anything bad about them never used one and don't know anyone that owns one. I got my 9.2 vxt for 5500 installed


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Boss and snow dogg shouldn't be in the same category... Having a small truck i would look for a lighter plow which might be the snow dogg..


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Now I am getting confused about who the advice is being aimed towards. The plows I am looking at are both bigger heavier plows but it will be going on a 2011 f-250 crew cab short bed with 6.2L and snow plow prep package. I am adding timbrens to the front and airbags in the back. I think the other poster is looking for a plow for his Dakota.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Did you get a price on the Fisher xv2? I called around, and found a place near enough that will sell me a 9'6" XV2 in yellow for $5,900 installed. I paid $5,400 for my 9'6" XV1 in January of 2013. So 18 months and a bigger better plow adds $500. Not too terrible.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I did make a few more phone calls about the fisher. As of right now the fisher 8'6 xv2 stainless with snow deflector would be 6550 installed. Still waiting to hear back from another place I called. So what I have so far is the have snowdogg vxf85 from local dealer for 4849.00. Fisher 8'6 xv2 stainless with snow deflector for 6550.00 from local dealer and boss 8'2 dxt poly with snow deflector for 6100.00 from dealer in Virginia.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread, Ive posted in a couple other threads and haven't received any feedback, saw you all discussing the Snow Dogg and thought I'd see if I could get any feedback on it for my Dakota. For a small tuck, I didn't think it looked like a bad set up. Just want something to get me through a couple seasons and then I'll upgrade the truck and the plow.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

bigkid;1824569 said:


> Now I am getting confused about who the advice is being aimed towards. The plows I am looking at are both bigger heavier plows but it will be going on a 2011 f-250 crew cab short bed with 6.2L and snow plow prep package. I am adding timbrens to the front and airbags in the back. I think the other poster is looking for a plow for his Dakota.


My advice was for you, trying to explain the dxt and the dog are very different plows. Have you priced the vxt


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

allagashpm;1824582 said:


> My advice was for you, trying to explain the dxt and the dog are very different plows. Have you priced the vxt


I def wasn't considering a VXT for my Dakota, I was considering a Sno-way 26 series and then stumbled upon this Snow Dogg brand I hadn't heard of before, and saw you all discussing it. I realize this thread was comparing those 2 specifically, and thats a different comparison all together, but wanted some input from "those in the know" on the the Snow Dogg for a Dakota. The VXT I'm sure is $6k-$7k rig, I'm sure, and would cause the rear tires to come off the pavement when it was raised!  The 7.5" Snow Dogg is $3800 installed, the Sno-Way 7.5" is just under $5k installed.

Sorry for the confusion, I just figured if you all were comparing the Boss and the Snow Dogg, it might be a good place to get some input on the quality of the Snow Dogg in general.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nm....I just replied to a reply that wasn't meant for me  

^^^^ What I said still applies though, just wanting some input on the quality of the snow dog for a smaller truck. thanks


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

bigkid;1824577 said:


> I did make a few more phone calls about the fisher. As of right now the fisher 8'6 xv2 stainless with snow deflector would be 6550 installed. Still waiting to hear back from another place I called. So what I have so far is the have snowdogg vxf85 from local dealer for 4849.00. Fisher 8'6 xv2 stainless with snow deflector for 6550.00 from local dealer and boss 8'2 dxt poly with snow deflector for 6100.00 from dealer in Virginia.


The ss adds about $400 to the fisher. The deflector adds another $200.
Shouldn't need the deflectors a lot on the xv2. Has a pronounced curve.
My yellow powdercoat has held up well.

Here is my method for less hassle in mounting the plow..

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1795331#post1795331


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

allagashpm;1824510 said:


> Keep in mind the plows you are comparing are not exactly apples to apples. The dxt is brand new and has dual trip. Compare the vxt to the dog the price will be much closer. I can't say anything bad about them never used one and don't know anyone that owns one. I got my 9.2 vxt for 5500 installed


Exactly what I was about to say. Any Snowdogg dealer is lying their backside off if they are saying that their v plow is equivalent to the Boss DXT.

Last season I had a similar thinking about Snowdogg and Boss but I was comparing the Snowdogg to the 8'2" Power V which cost $5,500 installed. The 8'2" Power VXT cost $6,000 installed. That was after the Summer deals were over, which usually save you $500 off a Boss plow.

I'm 22, last year was my first year plowing and it was a great year to start if you lived in the Mid-Atlantic. I put around at least 80 hours of plowing on my Boss 8'2" last season and I missed out on the first two storms. I'm in the process of buying a second truck now and wouldn't consider any other brand. I'm quite possibly going to be a Boss man for life.

As a side note the Power V is no longer in production and you can only purchase the VXT or DXT. Unless I can get an old stock Power V I will be buying an 8'2" VXT.

Michael


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Gibby515;1824580 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread, Ive posted in a couple other threads and haven't received any feedback, saw you all discussing the Snow Dogg and thought I'd see if I could get any feedback on it for my Dakota. For a small tuck, I didn't think it looked like a bad set up. Just want something to get me through a couple seasons and then I'll upgrade the truck and the plow.


No apology needed. We are all here for the same reason and I was not bothered by your post at all. Was just getting a little confusing as to who was responding to who. If we can handle the stresses of plowing for hrs on end, dealing with irritable customers and avoiding those that can't drive on dry roads let alone ones that are snow covered then I think we can share a plowsite post without a problem.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Well after going back and forth all week I decided to stick with what has never let me down. Calling ESI tomorrow to schedule install of 8'2 dxt. Probably won't be able to get install done for several more weeks due to work schedule. That will give me more time to decide if I want poly or stainless. Wings or no wings. I will be torturing myself for the next few weeks as I finalize my decision


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Just have him ship it. It's cheaper. And easier to install


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I called them today and checked on shipping. Would cost 259 to ship it and then 400 to have local dealer install it. If I drive down there I spend 80-90 in gas and 250 for install because I am scheduling install before September 1st. It's cheaper to have them do install. Save money on install and put it towards a set of wings. I think it sounds like a good plan


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Why not do the install yourself??


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I just don't see any real advantage to it in this case. The shipping cost more than the cost to install. On top of that I have never done an install so I feel better having them do it. I have always had my plows installed by the selling dealer and never had a problem with the work that was done. I am very confident that the guys at ESI will take good care of me


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

Just figured I would give everyone a quick update. I did get in contact with ESI and put money down so I was locked into the cheaper install price. Install won't be till late September or early October. I was going to go with the 9'2 but it won't fit through the garage door which is only 95 inches wide so I stayed with the 8'2 which is what I was looking at initially anyway. I can always ad wings if they are needed. My last plow was the 8'2 and It worked just fine so I am not worried. In the meantime I will be working on the truck itself. I am having timbrens installed on the front, airbags on the rear. Led hideaway strobes on all 4 corners, mini LED light bar overhead although I am not yet certain which one I will go with just yet. I will also be adding some rear LED work lights. Already have new tires so I am good there. I think that covers everything for now. Thank you to everyone that has given advice. Will post pictures after plow is installed.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am also debating snowdogg vxf or boss vxt or dxt. Checking with local dealer on pricing this week...


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

I have a Dogg VXF and I'm now looking at getting the Boss. My plow has been at the dealer since April awaiting parts that have been authorized to replace just no replacement parts from Snow Dogg yet, plus the connections suck. You would think a brand new plow wouldn't already have corrosion forming on the plugs, even though I apply dielectric grease and fluid film before each storm.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Kinda like comparing a KIA to a Caddilac. Both will get you where you need to go, only one does it with alot better fit, finish and reliability. Bigger price tag too. With that said, i'd go with whichever has the best dealer support for your area. Check with both to see what they have for parts on hand and how fast they can get you back on the road making money.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

I called around locally for the boss poly dxt as we'll buy no one could come close to the price I got from ESI. I was also worried about dealer support until I found a local boss dealer that told me they would service the plow if I bought it somewhere else. I also had great luck with my previous boss poly v. 10-12 years of commercial plowing and I never had a single issue besides normal wear items like the cutting edge. I also replaced wing return springs and hydraulic lines around the same time and kept all the old parts as backup. I was leaning towards the snowdogg initially but between finding a much better price on the boss, a local dealer to service it and my past experience with boss it was a no brainer for me. Still wish I could figure out a way to get the 9'2 in the garage but the 8'2 never let me down in the past so I am ok with that size


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

The boss and snowdogg dealer are at the same place. Never dealt with them before. The price difference is what has me hung up. Which seems to be the case with everyone


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I use BOSS and year after year they just keep going. Never had one not finish a storm. One of them is a 2005, so for the extra cost over the years it is well worth it to me. I know of other plowers in this area that use Snowdogg because of the less expensive up front cost - but they pay for it with down time from break downs. Don't get me wrong I know anything can and will break, I just have not had this problem with BOSS.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

And I haven't had any problems with western fisher nor Meyer 

I honestly think people are just scared of the price point. It's the same thing on the spreaders. But they probably outsell everything else combined


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't ran a boss. Only snowdoggs so I can only comment on them. Yes I did pick up a 550 with a 810 but that's besides the point. I've had a hd80 and hd90 so their 8 foot and 9 foot plow. Few things I hate. The bolts that hold the back of the headlights are regular steel and rust to hell. You brake them off and than are stuck buying 300 dollar lights. Yes I've sprayed them down with fluid film but they still rust. I've had a few problems with solenoids not working in my new plow. Not sure if this is who installed it or cheap solenoids. Both plows worked hard the past two years and never let me down. Not even a single broken hose. The wiring is so so but yet again that could be who installed it. I've had a weird problem where the turn signal stays on with the truck off and key out. Yet again bad solenoid. But other than that little wiring stuff they have been great. Worked even in the super super cold ohio had last winter.


----------



## bigkid (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have a budget and the snowdogg Is the plow that fits that budget and you have local dealer support I say go for it. I didn't decide against the snowdogg because of their quality I just decided to stick with what I knew and that was the Boss. On the other hand if I wouldn't have found the Boss cheaper at ESI I would have gone with the snowdogg because I do think they make a good plow.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to go down to the dealer on Wednesday I think and talk to them about it. I'm sure they're going to try to sell the boss.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

skorum03;1828340 said:


> I'm going to go down to the dealer on Wednesday I think and talk to them about it. I'm sure they're going to try to sell the boss.


Crysteel?....


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1828346 said:


> Crysteel?....


Ellsworth ford is the closest to me. Is it worth me going all the way to crysteel?

Edit: crysteel is 45 min from me. Other place is like 20


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.bossplow.com/dealer-locator#page=1&q=hudson+wi


----------

